# 2019 Easton ProComp Arrows



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

https://eastonarchery.com/2019products/ http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-procomp-arrow-shaft.html

Is anyone else looking at these for field arrows? They look great to me.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The look like a renamed Pro-Field which I found to be very frail.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks like a good shaft. I have zero interest in them though simply because I love the CX Nano line. 

I’m sure I’ll get a chance to mess up a few in the coming outdoor season though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggreendiesel (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got a dozen of them last week, so far they have lived up to expectations. Tuned easy, group as well if not better than the ACC's I was shooting and seem plenty tough after a weekend of field rounds...


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

These still looking good?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr.CNC said:


> These still looking good?


Good shaft... Braden and Big Cat have been pounding with them. If I wasn’t shooting Nano RZs this is the arrow I would be shooting outdoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Picked up a dozen yesterday and got a chance to do some tolerance testing on them today. Really impressed with the spine consistency, and virtually no end-wobble, which has been a problem with the ACC's I've bought recently.


----------

